# help to choose power supply



## ChiF (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi,

I need a powerful power supply. I am not very good at power supplies that's why I need help. From all PSs that I've seen, the most proper is isolated dc dc power supply. What can you say about its characteristics?


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

What are you trying to power, and what are the load requirements?


----------

